
Ask HN: Remote Work Resources List - jeanlucas
What are the best resources regarding remote working? From job lists to good practices, everything one person working remote should know or look up to.
======
mtmail
[https://remotewise.io/](https://remotewise.io/) aims to be that resource. Not
affiliates, I just found it looking if similar questions were asked in HN in
the recent past.

